# Watching the World Cup in Thessaloniki



## WorldCupAdventure (May 25, 2010)

Hello all

First of all apologies for invading your site as I am not an expat and aren't likely to be any time soon!

However, I am going to be in a position where talking to someone who is will be very useful so I thought I'd chance my arm on here... To explain, I am writing a blog for Fourfourtwo during the forthcoming World Cup about how the tournament is being watched in other countries. It's a pretty exhaustive tour where I watch one game in the following countries: Greece, Serbia, Slovakia, Slovenia, Italy, Switzerland, France, Germany, Holland.

I start this adventure in Thessaloniki on the 12th June to watch Greece play South Korea. I'm doing this alone so what I'm trying to do is put together a network of contacts of locals who can pass on friendly advice, and at the minute Greece is one place where I'm short of ideas.

Essentially, if you any of you are in or know Thessaloniki well, and are football fans, it'd be great if you knew where is best/safest to watch this game and I'd love your thoughts. Any general advice about the city itself as well would be great (and whether there's likely to be any protests around at the time!)

Cheers for any help


----------

